# Cutting board (my first try)



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, Theo, here is my first attempt at making a 3D cutting board. I am not sure if it loos # D but Sandra says it is and she likes it, so that is good enough for me.
I wish now that I had taken as you go pictures, but I was well into it when I thought of it.
I was never sure how it would turn out until it did.
I just did the final sanding and oiling yesterday, the tissue I wrapped around it in the box I put it in was damp from oil when she opened it this morning.
I added some little feet I found by accident at Home Depot
Sandra says she is going to cover it with a sheet of stiff plastic when she cuts to not damage it.
I explained that we can always sand and oil it later if it needs.
We,ll see how long the plastic cover idea last.
I wanted to add a groove to catch juices but, maybe I will feel brave enough on the next one for that.

David


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Bushwhacker said:


> Well, Theo, here is my first attempt at making a 3D cutting board.


Me? How did I get involved in this? I think it looks lousy as a cutting board. However, all is not lost, I think it would be looking fantastic if you framed it, then hung it on the wall. Stuff like that is not meant to be out of sight. Hang that one on a wall, and make your wife another one.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

David
if that is your first try cannot wait for next one 
very well done, looks like a lot of hours went into it 
I can see why Sandra likes it she has great taste
keep up the good work


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I like your final...
more than a lot...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

David, is that an illusion, or is it high and low surface? I can't get my eyes to switch to a flat surface. I have never seen a "bumpy" cutting board, but my mind just can't seem to make it look flat. In any event,great job. What kind of woods did you use?
I agree it should be hung on the wall and just looked at.
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Like Herb said; that illusion is crazy effective! The only way I could break the illusion was to look at the straight, flat, back edge in the bottom picture.
If that's a _first_ try, stop now!!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Like Herb said; that illusion is crazy effective! The only way I could break the illusion was to look at the straight, flat, back edge in the bottom picture.
> If that's a _first_ try, stop now!!


I think you got it,Dan, Also the straight top edge.
Herb


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

You got an eye for making em David.....

Nicely done!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Pretty Cool!!!


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Herb Stoops said:


> David, is that an illusion, or is it high and low surface? I can't get my eyes to switch to a flat surface. I have never seen a "bumpy" cutting board, but my mind just can't seem to make it look flat. In any event,great job. What kind of woods did you use?
> I agree it should be hung on the wall and just looked at.
> Herb


You mean it was suppose to be FLAT?
No body said FLAT !!

I had looked at it so much as I made it, I did not see the illusion of bumps anymore, Sandra had to convince me that it looked wavy.
This was made from the scrap woods I ordered a while back from both Amazon and Ebay. They came in assortments of lengths and types of woods. 
The light colors are from two different woods, one of which I know was hard maple, but the other was just off from that color and not marked as to type.
One of the center woods is Walnut and the other I believe is Cherry or some kind of red wood. Very hard.
After finishing the whole thing, my shop was covered in a fine pink dust. When I emptied my dust bin, the top of the bin was pink and at an inch down it turned white,
It took three different glue ups and had to be cut twice plus the final trimming of the ends to square it all up.

I think I am going to look for a planner if I ever decide to make more of these, I wore out two belt sander belts on this.
Any ideas on a decent one with out breaking the bank?

David


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> I like your final...
> more than a lot...


Thanks Stick.
One thing I realized on this project is that you can never have too many clamps. I could have used about 6 more and two more hands.

David


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

JOAT said:


> Me? How did I get involved in this? I think it looks lousy as a cutting board. However, all is not lost, I think it would be looking fantastic if you framed it, then hung it on the wall. Stuff like that is not meant to be out of sight. Hang that one on a wall, and make your wife another one.


When I first said I was going to try my hand at a cutting board, and IF it turned out decent, I would post pictures of it. 
You said, No no David, that's not how it works, you have to post everything even the mess ups.
Or as Skiff said, (a Parody of that)>

I may have to make her another one, she still refuses to cut on it.
I tried to explain that if it gets all scared and scratched and dented and scuffed up and nasty looking,
we can sand and oil it again and it will be like new.

I may have used too many descriptive words and scared her right out of using it.

David


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Semipro said:


> David
> if that is your first try cannot wait for next one
> very well done, looks like a lot of hours went into it
> I can see why Sandra likes it she has great taste
> keep up the good work


Thanks John, I appreciate that.

David


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

That is a really nice looking 3 D board David. I have not seen that design before. The reddish wood may be Padauk. 
When I cut Padauk I get red dust everywhere and it is a mess. Anyway David great job.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

honesttjohn said:


> Pretty Cool!!!


Thanks John. 
Sandra and I hope you two had a wonderful Christmas.
We are planning a trip up that way this spring or early summer. I have an old Army buddy in Sarnia who lost his beautiful wife to the big C this last July, and we want to go by to spend a while with him.
Maybe we can have coffee or dinner this time if you guys are available.
We'll keep you posted as to our travels.

Merry Christmas
Sandra and David
Living Our Dream


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Knot working said:


> That is a really nice looking 3 D board David. I have not seen that design before. The reddish wood may be Padauk.
> When I cut Padauk I get red dust everywhere and it is a mess. Anyway David great job.


Thanks Larry.
The place I ordered the scraps from had a list of possible woods they would send and Padauk was one of them. It is very red and had faint tiny darker spots through it.
and yes, it made a mess.
You will probably never see that design again either. This was my own and I did not know how it would turn out until it did.
But, thanks for the nice comments.

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Bushwhacker said:


> Thanks John.
> Sandra and I hope you two had a wonderful Christmas.
> We are planning a trip up that way this spring or early summer. I have an old Army buddy in Sarnia who lost his beautiful wife to the big C this last July, and we want to go by to spend a while with him.
> Maybe we can have coffee or dinner this time if you guys are available.
> ...



We should be around -- HJ's Bed and Breakfast with free laundry facilities awaits.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Bushwhacker said:


> When I first said I was going to try my hand at a cutting board, and IF it turned out decent, I would post pictures of it.
> You said, No no David, that's not how it works, you have to post everything even the mess ups.
> Or as Skiff said, (a Parody of that)


Don't recall that, but will stand by it anyway. OK, if the wife doesn't want to use it, then frame it, and hang it on the wall. Then make her another one. That's what I thought from the first, and I'll stand by that too. That thing needs to be seen.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Well David I'd say you hit it out of the park. I think it was one of your earlier post about the wood that got me placing an order from both Amazon and eBay for those wood scraps. Other than some popular that came it's all hardwood and suitable for this very use which I had in mind. Not sure I'll try a 3D one yet though. I did order the Carter DVD on making them. 

Keep up the great work!

As to the planer, this is the one I've been using and really like it - Cutech planer with spiral head


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

As pointed out by others, if that is your first try I can’t wait to see the follow on. Brilliant piece and the “rough” appearance Is even more compelling.

I understand your wife’s concerns about cutting on it and hopefully she will come around. If not, as Joat said, frame it and hang it in the wall. I have 4 out that have never been used other than as serving trays. But hey, at least they are out and on the table. 

One note of caution, Padauk is a very toxic wood and should be cut and handled with care. That fine red dust you noted definitely needs to be contained.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@Bushwhacker

David: I’m still trying to envision the lay out to produce that wave. If you have any cutoff pieces perhaps you could lay out a series of photos as to how it was done. 

Again well done.

Jon


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

David, I can vouch what @sreilly said, I have the Cutech planer with spiral head, and they are a good buy and perform good. 
I too would be interested in how you made that pattern.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01B78VUSE/ref=psdc_9022410011_t2_B01F89FSVS

Herb


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Talk about an optical illusion!


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

JFPNCM said:


> As pointed out by others, if that is your first try I can’t wait to see the follow on. Brilliant piece and the “rough” appearance Is even more compelling.
> 
> I understand your wife’s concerns about cutting on it and hopefully she will come around. If not, as Joat said, frame it and hang it in the wall. I have 4 out that have never been used other than as serving trays. But hey, at least they are out and on the table.
> 
> One note of caution, Padauk is a very toxic wood and should be cut and handled with care. That fine red dust you noted definitely needs to be contained.


That's very nice of you guys. WE travel in our own bed now (a 30 foot Class C) but we may just take you up on that breakfast.
I'll keep you posted.

David


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

sreilly said:


> Well David I'd say you hit it out of the park. I think it was one of your earlier post about the wood that got me placing an order from both Amazon and eBay for those wood scraps. Other than some popular that came it's all hardwood and suitable for this very use which I had in mind. Not sure I'll try a 3D one yet though. I did order the Carter DVD on making them.
> 
> Keep up the great work!
> 
> As to the planer, this is the one I've been using and really like it - Cutech planer with spiral head


There's a DVD on how to make them????


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

JFPNCM said:


> As pointed out by others, if that is your first try I can’t wait to see the follow on. Brilliant piece and the “rough” appearance Is even more compelling.
> 
> I understand your wife’s concerns about cutting on it and hopefully she will come around. If not, as Joat said, frame it and hang it in the wall. I have 4 out that have never been used other than as serving trays. But hey, at least they are out and on the table.
> 
> One note of caution, Padauk is a very toxic wood and should be cut and handled with care. That fine red dust you noted definitely needs to be contained.


Thanks Jon, I will be careful of it.

David


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

JFPNCM said:


> @Bushwhacker
> 
> David: I’m still trying to envision the lay out to produce that wave. If you have any cutoff pieces perhaps you could lay out a series of photos as to how it was done.
> 
> ...


I checked out in the shop and found several cut off pieces . Then I attempted to make a video of how I did it . Hopefully it will be understandable enough.
Sandra will edit it and we'll post it as soon as it is done.

David


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Bushwhacker said:


> I checked out in the shop and found several cut off pieces . Then I attempted to make a video of how I did it . Hopefully it will be understandable enough.
> Sandra will edit it and we'll post it as soon as it is done.
> 
> David


Looking forward to it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> Looking forward to it.


me too...
hurry David..


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

I just finished a video of how I put this together. I posted it on the forum so it may not come out until tomorrow.

David


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Bushwhacker said:


> I just finished a video of how I put this together. I posted it on the forum so it may not come out until tomorrow.
> 
> David


Looking forward to it. I just did get the Carter DVD today so I may well give this a try if I have enough scrap to make it work. Need to make a really large one for the BBQ ribs and brisket. Messy but great stuff!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@sreilly

Steve, look forward to your comments re the Carter DVD.

Have a Happy New Year


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

I picked up a dewalt dw734 planer on sale, and use it on almost every project. It is invaluable. So far, it has worked flawlessly. Not sure about the banks, tho!
My wife is the planner in the family -- and she _will_ break the bank!


----------

